# Tick Concern



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just found something on Gfyff's neck which I thought was a mat. Turns out, it was an engorged tick. I mean E N G O R G E D ! I pulled it off and there were actually two ticks there, the gigantic one and a normal sized tiny deer tick. I give him Revolution once a month (in fact, he was due today and I gave it to him just after I removed the tick). Is this anything to be concerned about? Should I call the vet? My neighbor says she sees these every so often on her dogs, but I never have. Eeek, I'm way creeped out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes! Ivy I would call the vet. not sure it works this way or not in dogs, but in humans they sometimes give a course of anti-biotics just to be safe. Antibiotics are relatively harmless compared to lymes or other tick borne diseases. you are actually lucky to have seen the tick often times you don't know til your dog gets sick. That is one of the possibilities that happened to Cash when he was real sick.

I hate Ticks!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ivy, it is always a good idea to call the vet if you are concerned. I have pulled many ticks off of Brady though and never had any issues. I use Frontline and it can take up to 24 hours to kill a tick once it is attached. They say it can take 24-48 hours to transfer lime disease. If you think it could have been attached for longer than 24 hours, I would call the vet and see what they want you to do. I am not sure how the revolution works so you may want to look into that. We have a lot of ticks around here (although this year has not been nearly as bad as last).

By the way (totally off topic) I sent my mom the video of Gryff on vacation in the hotel. She wanted to know who the nice family was that took Brady on vacation with themound:. Scary how much our two boys look alike.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ewww! Haven't had a tic yet and I don't know what to do if I do find one. His fur is so dark that it would be hard to notice.

What do we do if he has one???

Did you call the vet?


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Yuck! I just took Scout to this very wooded park that I had read has ticks... but, my friends assured me there aren't ticks this time of year (we are in Wisconsin and the weather is not that cold yet). Anyone have any thoughts on if there is a tick season and when it is too cold for ticks?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann - I'm going to call in the morning. Gryff has had many ticks on him, but I've never had one that was actually attached. I imagine it must be really hard with darker dogs. I can usually spot them on Gryff pretty easily.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I guess I better be more vigilant and check him for ticks.

Hope Gryff is ok!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

After finding a tick trolling around our bed this spring...(ok everyone: EWWWWWWW) We check the boys when ever they come in-- but a big check before they get on the bed. It is hard with a dark dog. but you can feel them. I have been told to focus where ever it gets really warm, the groin, behind the ears, armpits, and the nose because they always have their nose in the leaves and stuff. You are also supposed to use plastic gloves or a least TP to remove the tick. Because just touching a tick can infect you...although I find that hard to believe. 

Our vet said the ticks rarely go away anymore... All they need is a 50 degree day in the middle of winter and they come back. For us in the northeast-- I was trying to give them a break on the FRONTLINE from december to march-- But then Cash got really sick and it could have been tick born so now they get Frontline 12 months a year.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ivy, I think you jinxed all of us. I found a tiny deer tick on Brady this morning. I use the Frontline all year as well.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oops, sorry Karen.

I just spoke to my vet. She said that Gryff should be protected with the Revolution and the Lyme vaccine booster he just got in August. That said, she also told me to keep an eye on him and if he is lethargic or limping, to bring him in.

My neighbor said that she sees these engorged ticks at her place all the time. She has two dogs. The ticks feed, then fall off the dogs due to the Frontline. She told me that she stepped on one once and blood squirted everywhere. Ack, that is just ghastly.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ewwwwww! Fortunately, I haven't had that happen!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay, i should have read this thread...

posh and the rest of the clan went down to southern minnesota to hang out at my dad's "farm" he has something like 300 acres...she had a blast but picked up a ton of burrs. whilst combing her out for the "hundreth" time i came across a tick (but it was crawling) on her fur. i disposed of it and thought "shoot wish i would have put a dose of frontline on her."

well, i didn't put the frontline on her, because i don't know...we're home...i forgot...whatever.

tonight, i'm petting her head and i notice a "bump" that i know is a tick.

well, it was totally engorged and i could not get it off. i applied the frontline, hoping it would kill it and it would let go. its legs were still moving, and so i put on gloves and tried to get it out of her head, it's really in there. i think i totally screwed up!!! it seems to be "dead" now, but is still in her head, and now the area where she is bitten is very read. my husband is in bed, it's almost two a.m. and here i am doing research on getting a tick out of her head. !!

usually, i wouldn't be so freaked out, but i think it may be a deer tick.

i've put her in her crate, i need the husband to help me. i will get the tick out of her head, put some antiseptic on the wound, put the tick in a ziploc bag and bring her to the vet. arrggg!!!! i know she can easily be put on antibiotics but i so do not want to deal with this!

crap.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Amy, I'm sorry you're having to deal with this! I'm sure that Posh will be fine. Just take her to the vet tomorrow and do your best taking that tick off. Sorry I can't be of any help as I've never had to deal with that, but I'll be hoping you can get it off her soon!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I pulled another engorged tick off of Gryff yesterday. He has a big swollen red mark too. I'm pretty sure I got the whole tick, but it does look nasty. Amy, are you sure you left part of the tick on Posh? The site will be red and swollen even if you got it all.

Those things are really nasty.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ivy I didn't leave part of the tick...I actually couldn't get any of it off in the wee hours of the a.m. This morning my husband pulled it off, and it was "deflated" I'm guessing because of the frontline. She is irritated where the tick bit her, and if it wasn't for the size/appearance of the tick, it's really small...and we were totally in "deer tick land" I wouldn't be concerned. I think I'd be safest doing the lyme/ehrlichia/anaplasma/hw screen and getting her on some antibiotics if it shows up positive. I have saved the tick. Ew gross! I just have so many other things I'm supposed to do today, but isn't that how life is? Also, I am not happy with my current vet clinic, they've made some big changes so I'm trying to hook up with a new vet. Again, I say, crap!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Darn. I hate ticks... I hope Posh and Gryff are AOK. when in doubt put them on the antibiotics. If what got Cash that time was a tick, you do not want to see your babies go through it. He got sick with a fever on a tuesday and by friday he was lame. And I was told if it was a tick it could have happened months before he actually got sick. so if you are lucky enough to see the tick...prevent with antibiotics. just my two cents.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I remember hearing once if you see a tick on anyone to cover it in vaseline and you'll be able to get it off. Not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a quick article on how to remove ticks:

*How to remove ticks:*
Being careful not to squash the tick, grasp it by the head with fine-tipped curved forceps and slowly pull straight out.

*How not to remove ticks:*
Don't remove the tick with your fingers. 
In many areas of the country the tick is likely to be carrying lyme disease or other pathogens that can harm humans.

*Don't squash the tick.*
The spirochete that causes Lyme disease hibernates in the tick's intestine, sometimes for years, waiting for a signal that a new host is available. This signal, an influx of fresh blood, triggers an enormous increase in the spirochete population.  After filling the intestine, spirochetes move to the salivary glands and enter the their new host along with anticoagulants and anesthetics produced by the tick. Squashing the tick spreads spirochetes everywhere.

*Don't try to burn the tick or smother it with Vaseline etc.. *
Once that tick is firmly fastened in place, it takes time for the tick to detach itself and depart. No matter how badly the tick may wish to leave quickly, it simply can't. A burning cigarette may kill the tick but won't make it fall off. Ticks can live without air for a long time, so attempts to smother it allow disease transmission to continue for several hours. Anything that upsets or harms the tick without removing it can theoretically cause the tick to regurgitate its stomach contents back into the host, increasing the likelihood of disease transmission.

*Don't twist the tick out. *
Ticks aren't threaded. Your best chance of removing the head is pulling straight out with steady traction. Twisting invariably leaves the head behind. Because tick-twisters don't feel the head break off they think it has been removed.

This is what a swollen tick looks like. It's almost like a raisin:










I give Gryff Revolution monthly for fleas and ticks, however it doesn't control deer ticks. For the deer ticks, Gryff wears a special collar from Revolution. He also gets an annual lyme vaccine. His vet told me to watch him for any signs of lethargy or limping. A friend of ours came home from work last week and her dog couldn't even stand up. They brought her to the vet and sure enough, she has lyme. She's on antibiotics now and should make a full recovery.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Vet says best way is "a steady tug till tick lets go".

The best way to remove a tick is to pull it off gently, leaving the tick and its mouth parts intact. This can be difficult because some ticks cement their mouth parts into the skin. Every effort should be made to remove this cement if it does not come out with the tick. Applying heat, alcohol, petroleum jelly or fingernail polish to an embedded tick is not effective and can cause the tick to release infected fluids into the skin The following is the recommended procedure: 
•	Use blunt curved tweezers or a thread. 
•	Grasp the tick as close to the skin surface as possible and pull upward with a steady, even pressure. 
•	Do not twist or jerk the tick because this may cause the mouth parts to detach and remain in the skin. 
•	You should pull firmly enough to lift up the skin. 
•	Hold this tension for 3 to 4 minutes and the tick will back out. 
•	DO NOT squeeze, crush, or puncture the body of the tick because its fluids may contain bacteria. 
•	Immediately dispose of the tick. If you have any concerns, put the tick in a plastic bag, note date and name, and freeze it. If you get sick you can take the dead tick with you when you see your provider or vet. 
•	Immediately wash your hands and the affected area with soap and water.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Darn. I hate ticks... I hope Posh and Gryff are AOK. when in doubt put them on the antibiotics. If what got Cash that time was a tick, you do not want to see your babies go through it. He got sick with a fever on a tuesday and by friday he was lame. And I was told if it was a tick it could have happened months before he actually got sick. so if you are lucky enough to see the tick...prevent with antibiotics. just my two cents.


This is EXACTLY how I felt today, and I am not an over-user of antibiotics! I called one vet, not my usual vet but I met her at an agility class and I really liked her so I thought about using her...and she told me not to worry and to do nothing and watch her the next six months for "signs." I thanked her, got off the phone and made an appointment with my regular vet. He has absolutely no personality, but all I had to do was A. make an appt, got in right away B. show him the tick C. show him the bite D. he gave me the .$75 (yes, 75 cents) antibiotic!!!

So...I'm sure she will be just swell, and I'm checking the whole family for deer ticks. Ticks are gross, but I usually don't really worry about them as most of the ones I find are "dog ticks" which do not carry the diseases.

Just an FYI for what I know now and what I did/will do in the future.

A. Keep putting the Frontline (or whatever you use on your dog) through November. I hadn't seen any ticks around so I decided to skip the dose...big mistake!!

B. When you find a tick that is "feeding" aka attached, and especially if it is engorged. Grab gloves, a paper towel, a jar of alcohol and a dull tweezer. Grab the tick as close to your dog as possible to get the "head" and pull towards you. Put the tick in the alcohol and keep the tick to show your vet. You could also probably put a cotton ball soaked in alcohol in a ziploc baggie. I actually tried to get the tick out before doing this research as it was my first reaction. I probably made the tick "throw up" the bacteria back into Posh. Gross. When I couldn't remove it, I put the Frontline on her and put her "to bed" by the time we went to pull it off this morning it was dead from the Frontline, but still attached. It was very easy to pull at this point. Do not flush or burn the tick if you think it might be a deer tick.

C. How did I know this was a deer tick? Well, first of all, I've seen engorged dog ticks and they can be as big as a swollen raisin. This one was swollen with blood and kind of looked grayish like the swollen dog ticks, but it was only as big as an eraser on the top of a pencil...so basically as big as the dog ticks are when they are adults but NOT engorged. The deer tick I saw "climbing" through her fur and not feeding was about the size of a sesame seed. Also, a dog tick will have a white collar and a reddish brown body and legs. This tick had brownish/black legs, and a black spot close to it's head.

D. Don't freak out. Antibiotics are great way to prevent lyme disease, or other deer tick diseases from affecting you or your dog.

Looking forward to the first frost here...and maybe even a little snow!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Ivy, thanks for the great info about removing ticks... the only thing I would like to add about the Frontline is that I have decided to used it year round. My vet said that all it takes is a thaw in january for the ticks to come back out--- she had seen quite a few cases last year. We had warm days off and on right through january (warm days with 2 feet of snow) but in wooded areas they can still get ticks.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have started using frontline year round. It just never gets cold enough to be sure those guys are gone. I live in the woods and there are a lot of deer, so I would rather be safe than sorry.

I actually use a tick puller. This is the one that I really like. 
http://www.tickinfo.com/protickremedy.htm

I have had a few times when I took Brady hiking and when we got home, I found 15-20 ticks crawling on him. Thank goodness he is white and I can find them. I am much more careful to try to keep him on paths when we are hiking, but Brady is a wild man and likes to get into everything.

Oh, and I have broken a leg or head off when pulling them out before. My vet told me not to worry unless it really gets infected. Just to wait and it will disintegrate. The tick puller has really prevented that from happening again.


----------

